# New Grizzly G0796 Mill For $4750?



## SEK_22Hornet

Been starting to take a serious look at getting a bridgeport style knee mill. Noticed a new product on the Grizzly website that is not yet available. It is a 9x49 220 volt single phase with 2 axis DRO and power feed for $4750 called their G0796. I don't build rockets or other high precision parts and probably never will - this thing looks like a great mill for the price - has anyone else been looking at this? Any thoughts on it? Used machines around here are extremely scarce (especially good used machines), plus I don't really want to rebuild something.

http://www.grizzly.com/products/9-X-49-Vertical-Mill-with-Power-Feed-and-DRO/G0796


----------



## WRMorrison

In my humble opinion, it doesn't look like a bad price.  It's got a 3HP motor (even if it might be closer to 2 or 2.5HP, it's still better than the 1HP motor that some of the BP's have), and it's already single phase.  Already having DRO already saves you ~$1000 as well.  It's still got the belt/pulley system to change spindle speeds that I've never really been a fan of (only because I'm lazy), but that's not a big deal.

I guess if you want something that you shouldn't have to rebuild or "fix" right out of the box, it appears good to go!

-WRM


----------



## 007

The DRO is a game changer. If I had the space for this machine I could see this in my garage easily.....


----------



## barryjyoung

Hello Gentlemen:

I paid for my Grizzly G0796 in March of 2015. It is scheduled to show up in the Bellingham WA showroom on July 10. Hopefully that delivery date does not get pushed out again. I will pick it up to save $355.00 on shipping. I live 75 miles from the showroom. The other problem with having a large machine delivered besides the added shipping cost is that the trailer truck will not deliver it to your garage if your garage is on an alley like mine is, they deliver it to the street in front of the address. Even if you pay the extra $40 for the lift gate truck it is delivered to the front of the address. So I would have had to rent a trailer to get the machine from the front of the house to the alley anyway. This is why I decided to go pick the machine up at the warehouse. A guy I know with a tow truck is going to lift it off the trailer for me for $40.00.

I lucked out on the purchase because I also took advantage of Grizzly's 10% off veterans discount. They occasionally have these veterans discounts available. This brought the mill down to an amazing $4275.00 which is the very best price I have seen on a new Bridgeport clone in decades. As WRM and 007 have stated, the mill comes with a DRO that is already installed saving installation labor and expense as well as the expense to buy the DRO itself.  Since the mill will be immediately converted to CNC, the DRO is something I can sell for $400-$500 further lowering there price. I had been looking for a used Bridgeport which are plentiful East of the Mississippi but not very common in the Seattle area. Batting zero on the used mills, my wife suggested I buy a new Grizzly because we have been so happy with our 5 other Grizzly machines. The research began and finally the G9902 came up a winner and the plan was to buy it the moment the income tax refund appeared in the bank account. Every day I would go to the Grizzly website and slobber on the G9902. One day the position of the G9902 on the website changed, what could cause such an event? A new mill being introduced maybe? It was! I saw the G0796 mill on the first day it was shown on the Grizzly website and instantly compared it to the G9902. It was a hands down winner because of the 3HP motor, DRO, the Halogen work light, the snazzy white paint that matches my Grizzly metal lathe but most importantly because of the transmission. One problem for me with the G9902 was the funky transmission. I actually made a trip up to Bellingham to examine the transmission in the head of the mill and have always considered it a weak point. It is not like a Bridgeport, which does not mean it is bad, it just means it is different. When I looked the G9902 over in the showroom the transmission did not shift smoothly like a Bridgeport does. The G0796 does have a Bridgeport type transmission which may or may not be better, but it is very possible that it is indeed better.

I have also purchased a 1125 oz/in DC servo 4axis kit from Automation Technologies which will be used to convert the G0796 to CNC. These motors are a little more than twice as powerful as most Bridgeport type conversion motors and should do a spectacular job. This will be my second CNC conversion of a Grizzly milling machine. While waiting for the mill, I have been able to get the system up and running in mock up on the workbench. The actual conversion should be cake.

Another aspect to consider with Grizzly products is the fine customer service and parts availability that come with the mill. If you try to get parts for a Jet mill for example, you will find extremely limited availability stateside. I am not sure about Precision Matthews, but I know Grizzly stocks most of the parts for all their products. When I bought my first Grizzly mill (this will be my third), I found sand in the castings and Grizzly sent me a set of new spindle bearings for free with free shipping. That is pretty good.

From every angle the Grizzly G0796 looks like the best deal out there to me. Enough so to let Grizzly sit on my money for 5 months. A great mill, a great bargain! There will be a complete write up of the mill itself as well as the CNC conversion on my YouTube channel "the Crusty Old Machinist" and perhaps I will send it in to Home Shop Machinist Magazine as well. This will also cover transporting, unloading and uncrating. 

Barry Young
CNC Machinist Instructor
Bates Technical College


----------



## coolidge

Plus its not puke green congrats!!


----------



## barryjyoung

coolidge said:


> Plus its not puke green congrats!!


Thanks Coolidge


----------



## sanddan

barry,

Have you got this yet?


----------



## barryjyoung

sandan: No, it is scheduled to show up in Bellingham on July 10,,,,cough cough,, I may be ill that day.


----------



## sanddan

This machine looks like a possible replacement for my PF45 clone square column mill. That price is amazing, if quality is decent I might just have to pull the trigger. I am rooting for ya!


----------



## Doubleeboy

SEK_22Hornet said:


> Been starting to take a serious look at getting a bridgeport style knee mill. Noticed a new product on the Grizzly website that is not yet available. It is a 9x49 220 volt single phase with 2 axis DRO and power feed for $4750 called their G0796. I don't build rockets or other high precision parts and probably never will - this thing looks like a great mill for the price - has anyone else been looking at this? Any thoughts on it? Used machines around here are extremely scarce (especially good used machines), plus I don't really want to rebuild something.
> 
> http://www.grizzly.com/products/9-X-49-Vertical-Mill-with-Power-Feed-and-DRO/G0796



The negatives that come to mind would be it is likely a Chinese machine, no M on the front indicating a Mehanite casting.  Its also is single phase, in this day with VFDs being so cheap, I would want 3 phase so I could adjust speed up or down a bit on each step pulley .  If you are okay with spending 5K on a chinese machine it definitely looks like an option.  For what it is worth, I was told years ago that if you are going to buy a Asian bargain mill, get the smaller table, less chance of variance and warp.  My 11 year old Jet JTM-1 is still as flat as when I got it.  Its 2 hp 3 ph and runs fine on a 3hp FVD.

michael


----------



## sanddan

The difficulty comes in trying to find a good used machine in our area. I have been searching craigslist for the last couple of years for a Bridgeport or similar mill and no luck so far. I missed out on a series 1 var speed head recently, that was the first I even had a chance on. High demand and very little supply is what drives people to the Chinese mills. That one was $3900 without powered X axis or DRO. It was 3 phase thou. I was also quoted $1500 to move it from Newberg to Damascus, about 30 miles.


----------



## barryjyoung

Sanddan: Do you mean a PM45 from Precision Mathews? Is this is a Rong Fu RF45 in Precision Mathews clothing? I think this would definitely be a step up in ease of use, machining envelope, rigidity and capability. I have encountered the same problem buying used machinery here in Western Washington. In New Hampshire and Connecticut and most places on the right side of the map there are tons of machines for sale cheap. Not here. As to moving machinery, I have found it far better to move them myself. Harbor Freight sells a 4000 pound folding shop crane for $299 which is regularly discounted to $229. This and a rental trailer from U-Haul does the job for me almost always. I have moved all sorts of equipment with this combo including a Grizzly G0709 14 inch gunsmith lathe which weighed over 3000 pounds (Grizzly website says 1550 pounds, but the crate clearly said 1550 kilos). When you move your own machines it is easier to change their locations in the shop at a later time. 

Doubleeboy: This will be my fourth Chinese milling machine and it will be my 15th Chinese Machine. I am very familiar with Chinese machines. I work with top quality American made machinery every day at work and have for decades. I challenge anybody to look at a part and tell me the nationality of the machine it was made on or if it had Melanite castings. If this machine was going to be used every day in a production capacity then maybe Mehanite castings would make a small difference 20 years from now. If this machine was going to be used with a .0001 capable DRO for very critical toolmaking then maybe the fact that it is Chinese rather than American would make a difference. If I were to buy a Bridgeport at this price level then I would have to repair it. This machine allows me to do what I want to be doing, making what I bought the machine for, rather than putting lots of time effort and yet more money into just getting the machine to work right. That is far more important to me than the brand name of the cast iron that is in the castings. I have the ability to scrape in a worn out Bridgeport. Just because I can does not mean I want to.

Barry Young


----------



## coolidge

sanddan said:


> The difficulty comes in trying to find a good used machine in our area. I have been searching craigslist for the last couple of years for a Bridgeport or similar mill and no luck so far. I missed out on a series 1 var speed head recently, that was the first I even had a chance on. High demand and very little supply is what drives people to the Chinese mills. That one was $3900 without powered X axis or DRO. It was 3 phase thou. I was also quoted $1500 to move it from Newberg to Damascus, about 30 miles.



Dude 'the' professional rigger in the Portland metro area who moves all the big industrial machines would move it for you for $1,000. They quoted me $1,000 to move a 16x40 3,000 lb lathe into my garage, it was only that high because they have a 4 hour minimum. I don't know who quoted you $1,500 but that seems ridiculous.


----------



## sanddan

I was quoted that price from Metro, the main company in Portland that does equipment moving. I also checked with a friend that works at a rigging and moving co and he said the same thing. He helped me move my current lathe and mill but said his tractor would not be able to lift the mill (he tried when moving his own BP). I am 63 and didn't feel ok moving and loading  at the sellers house (sloped driveway and limited clearance through the garage door due to height).

I purchased my 45 mill from Enco, very similar to the PM from 3 years back. Both Grizzly and PM couldn't give my an estimated delivery date at the time I wanted to purchase and Enco had 20% and free shipping so I went with them. The lathe is ok, not as good of a fit and finish and missing some of the extras but I got it when I wanted it. I would like something stiffer with more mass and power downfeed. Being able to nod the head fore and aft would also be nice.  I could see switching to a 3 phase motor with VFD at some point  being a very good upgrade. I would also look at swapping my 3 axis DRO over so I could also have it on the knee. I would only have to purchase one longer scale if the 2 systems are compatible.


----------



## coolidge

Metro was the rigger I was speaking of, perhaps the sloped driveway and other issues drove up the price, plus its a pick up and deliver I was going to have the new lathe delivered to Metro by the trucking company so they only had to haul it to my house and place it in my garage.


----------



## JimDawson

sanddan said:


> The difficulty comes in trying to find a good used machine in our area. I have been searching craigslist for the last couple of years for a Bridgeport or similar mill and no luck so far. I missed out on a series 1 var speed head recently, that was the first I even had a chance on. High demand and very little supply is what drives people to the Chinese mills. That one was $3900 without powered X axis or DRO. It was 3 phase thou. I was also quoted $1500 to move it from Newberg to Damascus, about 30 miles.




There's about a half dozen or so on Craigslist right now.  A reasonable looking 9x42 BP in Salem with X power feed and DRO.  When I'm looking, I check Craigslist every hour or so.  There is also a Webb (I think) in Eagle Creek, don't know the price.  A 10x50 if I remember correctly, nice machines.


----------



## barryjyoung

Sounds like many of us are in the Pacific Northwest. We should have a BBQ.

Barry Young


----------



## barryjyoung

Geez you guys, I did not mean to ruin this thread by suggesting a BBQ.

I talked to Grizzly today and they have pushed the delivery date out from July 10 to Aug 14. Of course they were very sorry for the inconvenience. 

Barry


----------



## tmarks11

barryjyoung said:


> Geez you guys, I did not mean to ruin this thread by suggesting a BBQ.


Too hot for a bbq here at my house.  95F all this week.  

Grizzly has had problems before getting new products to market on time.  It takes a while, but it gets there eventually.  I wonder if try to establish the right level of QA on a new product line sets them back?

Why are you choosing to CNC a knee mill instead of a square column mill; a bit more challenging?  Are you going to cnc the quill or the knee as the z-axis?


----------



## sanddan

I wonder how many they have pre-sold?

tmarks, I'm getting sick of the hot weather. I worked in my shop this morning until 11:30, it was 80 inside when I quit.


----------



## JimDawson

sanddan said:


> I wonder how many they have pre-sold?
> 
> tmarks, I'm getting sick of the hot weather. I worked in my shop this morning until 11:30, it was 80 inside when I quit.




I didn't have enough sense to quit until about 6:00, yeah, it's hot.


----------



## tmarks11

I have the same problem.

I swore last summer that I would put insulation in the ceiling during the winter (when it was cold enough to do that sort of thing).  

And here I sit swearing the same intention next winter.  At least the walls are well insulated.


----------



## barryjyoung

Hi tmarks11:

Yes it is blistering hot here too since we are only about 30 miles apart. I am used to and appreciate and yeah, even like our constant 70 degree wetness here. I want it back.

Yes, I have heard some upset people that eventually get satisfied by Grizzly or get their money back. I would like it if they would give me a solid date though. Every time I get a delivery date from them it costs me a days wages and makes me look like a flake at work. If they either had a half day Saturday to pick up machines or told the truth about the availability date, either of those would be fine. As it is it has cost me four days pay so far.

I am converting the Bridgeport type mill rather than a square column because I cannot find a square column mill with a 9x49 table, 3 real horsepower, and the kind of travel I can get in the G0796 for under $4500. I also regularly work on long parts that require me to swing the turret to reach the part secured to the front or back of the table. I will apply motors to the quill and the W axis (Knee) both. I have four motors and drives. I intend to counterbalance the knee as well.

Shameless gloat time: I have a set of castings for Guy Lautard's Tinker tool and cutter grinder, and another full set of Quorn castings because I really understood the need for a tool and cutter grinder. Then,,,,I was cruising Craigslist and WHAM!!!!! I got hit square in the face by a Gorton Model 375-2 full size tool and cutter grinder like the big boys use with a full set of collets for.....wait........wait......wait for it......$375.00 Yahooooo, I nearly tore my pocket off trying to get to my wallet. Anybody need some castings and instructions?

Barry


----------



## barryjyoung

So Grizzly called me today. Apparently they do read the comments on their Facebook page. The Pennsylvania store is open on Saturday but the Bellingham Washington store isn't. The official word from Grizzly when asked why is "That is what the President wants". Just thought you should know


----------



## tmarks11

barryjyoung said:


> The Pennsylvania store is open on Saturday but the Bellingham Washington store isn't. The official word from Grizzly when asked why is "That is what the President wants".


To be fair, the Grizzly store has never had more than two people in it any time I have been there. Fortunately work sends me through Bellingham on travel once or twice a month.

Can't see them keeping it open an extra day each week assuming they would actually get more foot traffic.  Yes, it sucks to try to get up there during the work week, but there you go.  Might be nice if they had a "Saturday event" maybe once a month or once every two months for people to make a pilgrimage to.  

The PA showroom is why bigger, and in a more populated area, so I would assume it sees a lot more business which probably justifies having it open on Saturday.

Since Grizzly has continued to grow and thrive for 30+ years without having Saturday hours in Bellingham, I doubt it will ever change.  In-store purchases are a minuscule percentage of their business.


----------



## barryjyoung

Thanks tmarks, I feel way better now. I have to arrange for and hire a substitute teacher weeks in advance. Every time they tell me the machine will arrive I have to take a day off without pay. Because the sub has already been hired, I cannot then elect to work after Grizzly changes the date. I do not expect them to know when the thing will arrive, I do expect them not to tell me a date that might not work out. So far this has happened four times. Four days without pay makes the machine way more expensive. I am not in a job where I can just take a day off willy nilly. 

Thanks for answering my post. I am just getting grumpy. Tomorrow was supposed to be the fourth day I was supposed to pick yup the machine. 

Barry


----------



## tmarks11

barryjyoung said:


> Tomorrow was supposed to be the fourth day I was supposed to pick yup the machine.


yeah, I guess I am lucky there.  On  one of my trips back from Vancouver, I stopped at the u-haul place in Bellingham to snag a trailer, then jumped over to Grizzly to pick up my lathe and was home 3 hours later.  Since it wasn't a dedicated trip (I was passing through anyhow), it was no big deal. 

Having to schedule work time off could throw a monkey-wrench into things; I can see that really starting to suck.  Can't you just wait for them to say it is finally there, than arrange your substitute?  It might end up sitting in their warehouse for two weeks while you get you sub, but it doesn't seem like the alternative is working for you.


----------



## barryjyoung

Grizzly gives you ten days to pick up merchandise after they get it in. How many people could wait another two weeks after already having waited six months to pick up their new milling machine? Seriously?


----------



## barryjyoung

tmarks, we have the same lathe. I like the G0709 a lot.


----------



## tmarks11

barryjyoung said:


> Grizzly gives you ten days to pick up merchandise after they get it in.


Well that kind of removes that as an option for you, if you need 2 weeks advance notice to get a substitute.  Sounds seriously frustrating.


----------



## sanddan

I wonder if they have pre-sold all of the first shipment?


----------



## barryjyoung

I wonder that too.


----------



## coolidge

tmarks11 said:


> To be fair, the Grizzly store has never had more than two people in it any time I have been there. Fortunately work sends me through Bellingham on travel once or twice a month.



Maybe its not open on Saturday because its way the hell up in the middle of nowhere near the north pole!! 

Ditto on the hate of the hot weather,  and my 3 car garage shop is fully insulated and the 2nd floor of the house extends over part of it. But then I have no tolerance for heat, I keep my house at 66 degrees year round I don't care of the AC burns out and starts on fire!!


----------



## sanddan

I called Grizzly Friday and was told they are to be available at the Washington warehouse in mid Sept. I'm really close to pulling the trigger on this, got the money burning a hole in my pocket.


----------



## barryjyoung

Hi sanddan: Please be aware that this could be quite a wait time and nobody knows when they will be coming in. I was first told that the mills would be available in April of 2015 one month after I paid for it. Every month the date has been pushed out 30 days since then. I also spoke to Grizzly on Friday afternoon and after speaking with Carly, then Robin, then Jean who is a supervisor, I was told that they do not KNOW when the mills will be coming in, they have estimated delivery dates only and that they can change depending on whether the factory ships the product or not. This is all well and good, I now have zero problem with the wait time. My complaint has never been the amount of time I have to wait, I have a great milling machine in my shop already (A G0704 Grizzly), I do not mind the wait, what I do mind is being told a date that gets pushed out over and over. If they do not know when something is going to arrive they should not set a date. So, please keep in mind if you do buy one of these that it may take six months or any other amount of time to arrive.

Barry


----------



## barryjyoung

A couple of observations and a question for anybody who understands this motor stuff. 

Since photos of the G0796 is the wallpaper photo on all of my computers here at the house as well as my computers at work, I have had a great deal of time to examine the photos. I noticed some things while comparing them to the Bridgeport at work, mills from my working past, and photos online. Here we go:

A: The 3HP spindle motor on the G0796 has a bulge on the side for a starting capacitor. The Bridgeport brand mills and 99% of clones do not. Both are listed as induction motors, there are however IMHO different kinds of induction motors and I do not understand all the nuances of the different types. When tapping in Bridgeport mills, I often chuck the tap in a keyless chuck start the spindle motor, and then gently plunge the tap into the hole reversing the motor to unscrew the tap after reaching desired depth. My question is this, will the capacitor type induction motor on the G0796 reverse as quickly as the motor on the Bridgeport or will I have to wait for it to coast to a stop before reversing it? Any help anybody has will be greatly appreciated. 

B: The power feed on the X axis looks a bit wimpy with sort of a limp hello kitty plastic toy appearance. It is not. I have done a bunch of digging based on the photos on Grizzly's website. The Aclass  TonE designation on the power feed got me nowhere. Enlarging the photo showed a model number APF500 and this did lead somewhere. This is a very good aftermarket power table feed with some outstanding features and people seem to be very happy with it. The manual for this power feed can be found here:
http://modelengineeringinthailand.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/08/manual-em_a_class_power_feed.pdf
These power feed units are all over ebay. I think if you wanted one for the Y axis it would not be difficult to find one that matched. 

C: The spindle transmission looks to be an identical clone of the old Bridgeports I ran when I first started in the trade in the 80's. This transmission has two knobs a lever on the top of the mill with a diagonal slot  and a two position "pull, rotate, release the knob" lever above and to the right of the quill depth stop. This is a VERY good thing if it is an identical transmission including the metallurgy in the gears which may be suspect. Those Bridgeports I started on had been working every day since the 60's under harsh heavy duty conditions and during my three years at that company I never saw one worked on at all. The other Grizzly mills have transmissions that are different, the G9901 for example has some odd transmission with a lever above and to the left of the head which for a short guy like me is an issue. While in the showroom one day I fiddled with the transmission on the G9901 and it seemed a bit flaky, the lever flexed and it did not slide into gear like the Bridgeports I had run, it sort of begrudgingly snapped, or fell into gear. This probably does not amount to a hill of beans especially for the grotesquely tall operator, but it was a welcome observation to me and the other little people. Hopefully it means the mill will come (if it ever comes), with a top drawer transmission. There is also the possibility that original Bridgeport parts may fit, that would be a huge plus from where I stand. 

D: The weight of the G0796 as listed in the specification sheet on the Grizzly website (Wish they would post a manual) is 2249 pounds. The standard belt drive Series I J head Bridgeport weighs in at almost 2400 pounds. So we are within about 150 pounds of the real deal. That was a bit of a concern to me until I noticed two things from the photos, the hole in the bottom of the knee is enormous compared to a Bridgeport knee, this will make the mill considerably lighter. Also, the ram is a humpback style ram like on the most recent Bridgeports. This is a considerable weight reduction too. So I feel that the difference in weight will have no impact on the performance of the mill. This again was a good observation. 

E: The plastic on the spindle control switch looks a little cheesy. It looks brittle. What do you think?

Every time I look at this mill it gets better. It sucks to have to wait for it, but the wait will probably be worth it. 

Barry


----------



## barryjyoung

Have any of you considered CNCing the G0796? I purchased a four axis CNC conversion kit from Automation Technologies to convert my G0704 mill about two years ago before I even started shopping for a Bridgeport clone. When I bought the kit I wanted a big enough one so that if I ever wanted to migrate it to a big mill I would have the power. Some research revealed that most people who had 500 in/lbs or more torque on the Bridgeport conversion motors were happy and those with less complained of stalling during cuts. Here at Overengineering Central that sent a clear message that two times adequate is a good starting point. I found a four axis kit with 1125 oz/in monster motors. The electronics for the power supply, Gecko drives, breakout board, and all that fit into a nice black diamond plate toolbox I found at Home Depot. That took two years of fiddling with to get right and it is now working like a champ thanks to my Co-Instructor Denny. The ball screws I bought for the G0704 will probably have to go on ebay since I intend to CNC the G0796 as the first project. So I will make X left and right, Y in and out, Z the quill up and down and W the knee up and down. I will probably have to counterbalance the knee. So think about CNC, this is a great platform for a good conversion. 

Barry


----------



## JimDawson

barryjyoung said:


> A: The 3HP spindle motor on the G0796 has a bulge on the side for a starting capacitor. The Bridgeport brand mills and 99% of clones do not. Both are listed as induction motors, there are however IMHO different kinds of induction motors and I do not understand all the nuances of the different types. When tapping in Bridgeport mills, I often chuck the tap in a keyless chuck start the spindle motor, and then gently plunge the tap into the hole reversing the motor to unscrew the tap after reaching desired depth. My question is this, will the capacitor type induction motor on the G0796 reverse as quickly as the motor on the Bridgeport or will I have to wait for it to coast to a stop before reversing it? Any help anybody has will be greatly appreciated.



There are instant reverse single phase motors, but I'm guessing this is not one of them.  So yes, you probably have to wait for it to coast down.  If I were going to buy that mill, I would try to get it with a 3 phase motor and put a VFD on it.

That is a BP clone head.  What's inside?  Who knows.  It may be a high quality machine, or not.  The price of the machine is pretty low, but Grizzly seems to sell some reasonable quality equipment a low prices.

The spindle switch looks to be typical Chinese, so will proabaly fail.  The good news is that there are good American branded (probably not made in America any longer) switches available for a semi-reasonable price.


----------



## barryjyoung

Thanks Jim. Guess I will have to learn how long it takes to stop. That is bad, but there could be much worse things about this mill than that.

Barry


----------



## JimDawson

barryjyoung said:


> So I will make X left and right, Y in and out, Z the quill up and down and W the knee up and down. I will probably have to counterbalance the knee. So think about CNC, this is a great platform for a good conversion.



The normal convention is -X = table moving to the right, +X  = table moving to the left, -Y = table moving towards the column, +Y  = table moving away from the column, -Z  = quill moving down, +Z = quill moving up.

I would just put a power feed on the knee, but put a scale on it so you have a readout on the DRO.  I have mine labeled as K axis, but is not under computer control, works great for different tool heights, and small adjustments on the fly.  The W axis would be a great place to connect the rotary axis that you will ''need'' later.


----------



## barryjyoung

Hi Jim:

I teach this to my students every quarter according to the universally accepted right hand rule. Turn your right hand palm, up. Extend your thumb, index and middle fingers. Your middle finger points to Z+, Your index finger points to Y+ and your thumb points to X +. These are *tool* movements, if you think of the table moving you will have major problems when you start programming. Though in reality the table moves, the relationship to part home (G54-G59) and current drawing conventions dictate that the tool moves relative to the part. This is easiest to grasp when you think of the tool moving. I teach the "normal convention". It is the tool moving. The end result is identical to what you have written, but everyone thinks of moving the tool relative to the work, not the table. 

Axes are labelled thus: 
Primary linear axes are X, Y and Z, Z is the axis of the spindle, X axis is the longest axis perpendicular to Z and Y is the second longest axis perpendicular to Z. 
Secondary linear axes are parallel to the primary axes and are labelled U if parallel to X, V if parallel to Y and W if parallel to Z.
Primary Rotary axes are labelled A if they rotate about X, B if they rotate about Y and C if they rotate about Z.

I did not make this up. It is standard. Open any CNC programming manual and you will see these conventions. 

W is actually a linear secondary axis parallel to Z, not a rotary axis. 

We had a tough time with this very issue of tool changing on automated Bridgeports not long ago. My answer was exactly what you suggested, put a scale with a DRO on the knee and use it to adjust for different tool lengths giving the full 5 inches of quill travel to the tool movement. This of course requires repeatable tool insertion depths like using Tormach tool holders allows. That is what we came up with, Tormach, do you have another way of controlling tool lengths?

Barry


----------



## tmarks11

Barry & Jim: you are both saying the same thing.

Jim is talking about the table movement vs the cutter movement.  Barry is talking about the cutter "movement" vs the table position.  So one is (of course) backwards of the other.

I find Barry's way easier to keep track of and make less mistakes that way. Thinking about table movement tends to make you cut the wrong direction.  Thinking about where the cutter is going next on your part is much more intuitive. 

Barry is correct: A is rotary axis.  Haven't seen it identified any other way.

W is the Z movement of the table on a vertical boring machine.


----------



## JimDawson

Berry you are of course correct, BUT, it makes my head hurt trying to think in terms of tool movement when it never moves except up and down.  Now on my router it's a different story, the table moves in the Y axis (which BTW is the long axis on that machine), and the tool moves in the X and Z axis.  To make things even more confusing I do 90% of my work in the -X, -Y quadrant on both machines.

To handle different length tools in the mill, I set ''0'' on the longest tool, and adjust the knee in the - direction (up) for the height differences.  That way I don't have to mess around with the adjusting depths in the CAM program.


----------



## sanddan

I'm not worried about the wait, I have a ZX45 clone mill currently so this would be an upgrade.


----------



## barryjyoung

Hi Jim: I love programming in Quadrant III. That makes the fixed jaw of my vise Y zero which means no zero shift for parts varying in thickness. 

Sanddan: Yeah, that makes sense. I think this is a deal worth waiting for. 

Barry


----------



## tmarks11

Barry-

any updates on your mill yet?  I see Grizzly website still shows it as "unavailable".


----------



## barryjyoung

Hello tmarks11:

I spoke to Grizzly on August 14. The "expected delivery date has now been pushed out to September 11. I asked the customer service representative to speak with someone who actually knows what is going on with these mills but she did not know who that might be. I got the same response last time I spoke to the customer Service Supervisor. They told me that the only way to get someone higher up was to use the email address csr@grizzly.com.  I did that stating that I needed to talk to someone who knew why Grizzly sells items they do not have. I believe they should wait until they have items in their warehouse or at least on the boat before selling them. Isn't selling something you do not have fraud? Anyway, this morning I got an email from Grizzly stating that someone who was in charge would contact me within 1 business day. This is the same response I got the last time I sent an email to csr@grizzly .com. They didn't contact me at all then and I do not expect them to contact me this time either. 

I considered getting a refund but currently Bridgeport type mills in pretty sad condition in my area (Greater Seattle area) are going for about 25% more than the new mill that Grizzly is selling but not delivering. So I guess I will continue to wait. At work the guys say "Ol Barry over there believes in unicorns, the Easter Bunny , and cheap mills from Grizzly". 

That is what I know right now. 

Has anybody else put money on one of these mills?

Barry


----------



## coolidge

Barry do you need the larger work cube or would a PM935TV meet your needs? They just got a shipment in at their warehouse August 8th, they are shipping now, I don't know if any are left. Its more money but made in Taiwan and several members here own one.

Personally I'm done with China machines.


----------



## JimDawson

Barry, take a look at the Portland Craigslist for mills, there are a few around here.  No sales tax would pay for your trip down here to get one.
.
.


----------



## tmarks11

barryjyoung said:


> Isn't selling something you do not have fraud?


Actually it is not. The "30 day rule applies".  The vendor must provide a projected shipping date that they have a reasonable belief they can achieve, and then are required to provide the customer with an update when they miss that date (or when 30 days expire).  That update must provide a new shipping date. If the vendor is unable to promise a date ("indefinite shipment date"), than the law requires them to cancel the order after an additional 30 days unless they contact the customer (or vice versa) and approve continuing to wait.

https://www.ftc.gov/tips-advice/bus...s-guide-ftcs-mail-internet-or-telephone-order

Some people think there is a law against charging credit cards until shipment occurs, but that is untrue.  Most credit card agencies, however, make that requirement of vendors who use their services.



coolidge said:


> ...Its more money but made in Taiwan and several members here own one. Personally I'm done with China machines.



Matt also sells the 949TS and 949TV, Taiwan machines made in the same factory as Sharp/Acra.  If you dig in the couch cushion and find an extra 3 or 4 thousand dollars, it would be money well spent.  

If you could live with 24" X travel (vs the 29" of the full size), than the 935TS might work for you (and is reasonably priced for a Taiwanese machine).

At this rate, it seems that the Grizzly G0796 is following the pattern of the 755 when it was first introduced... didn't actually become available until the next year...


----------



## coolidge

tmarks11 said:


> Actually it is not. The "30 day rule applies".  The vendor must provide a projected shipping date that they have a reasonable belief they can achieve, and then are required to provide the customer with an update when they miss that date (or when 30 days expire).  That update must provide a new shipping date. If the vendor is unable to promise a date ("indefinite shipment date"), than the law requires them to cancel the order after an additional 30 days unless they contact the customer (or vice versa) and approve continuing to wait.
> 
> https://www.ftc.gov/tips-advice/bus...s-guide-ftcs-mail-internet-or-telephone-order
> 
> Some people think there is a law against charging credit cards until shipment occurs, but that is untrue.  Most credit card agencies, however, make that requirement of vendors who use their services.
> 
> 
> 
> Matt also sells the 949TS and 949TV, Taiwan machines made in the same factory as Sharp/Acra.  If you dig in the couch cushion and find an extra 3 or 4 thousand dollars, it would be money well spent.
> 
> If you could live with 24" X travel (vs the 29" of the full size), than the 935TS might work for you (and is reasonably priced for a Taiwanese machine).
> 
> At this rate, it seems that the Grizzly G0796 is following the pattern of the 755 when it was first introduced... didn't actually become available until the next year...



I am so coming over to your house and tossing your couch when you are not looking!


----------



## tmarks11

coolidge said:


> I am so coming over to your house and tossing your couch when you are not looking!


I have a 9 week old landshark (german shepherd) to protect me, so be careful.  Of course, at the rate he is going, there will be no couch left to fish in for change.


----------



## barryjyoung

Coolidge: Yes, I need the work envelope and the idea of paying more for less goes against my grain.
JimDawson: I have been shopping the Portland Craigslist site for weeks. What I see is old tired machines that have to be rebuilt for as much or more than the Grizzly Unicorn machine.
Tmarks11: Thanks for that tidbit. Maybe I will stop contacting Grizzly to see if they give a damn about the law. Here is a nice steak for the pretty puppy, now where is that couch? I did say I am a teacher and my vow of poverty keeps me from spending "an extra 3 or 4 thousand" (Good gracious, typing that gave me angina.

I have a perfectly good G0704 mill and plenty of projects to keep me busy. I am just whining I guess. I want what I paid for.

Thanks guys, a lot. Just being able to vent to someone is helping.

Barry


----------



## tmarks11

Unfortunate that grizzly is still tied to the "big annual print catalog" model.  If there is any chance of the new machinery showing up sometime during the next year, they stick it in the catalog. Then all of us poor schleps who are drooling over the new tools are forced to wait months and months to get our grubby paws on them, because they aren't shipping until nearer the end of the year.

You would hope the delay is because grizzly is trying to get the QC on a new assembly line up to standards, but the experience of the "early adopters" of the G0755 showed that wasn't really true.


----------



## barryjyoung

Good Morning everyone!

I had a call from Grizzly customer service last night but it was too late to call them since they are on the right hand side of the map. Returning the call this morning I was told that the first shipment of G0796 milling machines has arrived at the Springfield Missouri Grizzly warehouse. They have cut one from the herd and marked it with a B. They are going to do an interstate transfer to satisfy some jerk in Washington that calls them twice a month "just to check on my mill". They are also going to open the crate in Washington and inspect the machine thoroughly. I asked them to leave the crate open so I can inspect it as well. After they arrange for the Interstore transfer which I assume means waiting until the trailer is full before having it hauled to Washington, it will take a couple of weeks to notify me that it is ready to pick up in Bellingham. 

So, it looks like the milling machine valve has been turned on and G0796 machines will now start streaming into the States. It might be a good time to lay down your dollars. 

Thanks, it is a very good day.

Barry


----------



## tmarks11

Awesome!


----------



## barryjyoung

The Unicorn has landed Gentlemen!!

Yesterday I went to Grizzly in Bellingham and picked up the G0796 milling machine. It was on a pallet with the crate removed just as I had requested and I was invited to inspect the machine before they loaded it onto my trailer. The machine rode well down the freeway and we made it to the house without incident. Getting the machine off the trailer was the only real concern I had regarding the entire move. I had spent the last couple days building a gantry to support my chain hoist. There is a U-Haul store I normally use and I went there after hours to measure how wide the trailer was while I was building the gantry. The trailer that I measured turned out to be unavailable and so I had to get a wider trailer making it necessary to rebuild the upper part of the gantry to make it wider. Please note that in the photos the diagonal braces at the top of the gantry had not yet been added, since the gantry is adjustable for height I needed to determine how high the gantry would be with the chain hoist in place over the mill while it was on the trailer.

So the gantry worked great after leveling it and I was able to lift the milling machine off the trailer with my wimpy 1 ton chain hoist and drive the trailer out from under it. Once it was on the ground I placed a piece of a Maple log I had just quartered across the doorway to my shop and using a come along and two hold down ratchet straps I pulled the mill into the shop. I was so exhausted that I didn't even look at the machine at all, just closed the door and went in the house.

The machine is here in my hands. I inspected it rather thoroughly at the warehouse and it appears to be everything I had wanted it to be. I will be doing an extremely thorough review on my Youtube channel "The Crusty Old Machinist" I invite you all to come and see it there.

Barry Young


----------



## tmarks11

Excellent news!  Looking forward to your review.


----------



## barryjyoung

You can see my First Looks report on my new G0796 mill at:






Hope you enjoy it, it is a great machine guys.

Barry


----------



## wrmiller

Very nice Barry, thank you. I look forward to the pics of "an old guy unloading this thing by myself", because I may someday have to do the same thing.


----------



## barryjyoung

Hello Mr. Miller:

That will be in part 4 of this video. I have not released it because one of the guys who was here is still sending me photos he took of the unloading process. 

Essentially I built a wooden Gantry crane from old 4X4's I had lying about doing nothing. It worked flawlessly as you will see.

I will get it out just as soon as I can.

Thank you.

Barry


----------



## wrmiller

Don't rush on my account. I'm not going anywhere.


----------



## barryjyoung

I am not, many people have asked for the pics.


----------



## brav65

Hey Barry thank you for sharing you new machine.  I am in Arizon and looked for a used machine for about 6 months and they were all beat up junk for $5k. I ended up,with a little PM-25 to get started with and will someday end up with a bigger machine like you Big Boys. I figured you have to learn to crawl before you walk...  I look forward to seeing the rest of your story.  Bill is an anomaly, he has bought more machines than most shops buy in the last two years, I think he may have a little addiction going, but don't say anything I don't want to ruin his fun...


----------



## barryjyoung

Hiya Brooks:
Sharing? Sharing? Um, maybe pictures and some audio. I started with an x2 from Grizzly. 

Bill is OK. I understand such addictions all too well.

Barry


----------



## wrmiller

Hmmm...maybe I've been talking too much and need to go 'stealth' for a while.


----------



## tmarks11

wrmiller19 said:


> Hmmm...maybe I've been talking too much and need to go 'stealth' for a while.


EVERY single person reading this forum has a tool addiction.  Face it, it is who we are.  

I am ashamed to say I have some tools that have never been used, but I really thought I needed them when I bought them...

You know how it goes, just finished building something, and you think... dang, that project would have turned out nice if I had a biscuit jointer... and then never do that kind of project again...

Actually, ashamed might be the wrong emotion... more like PROUD! because I will be ready the next time I do a project like that.... if ever...


----------



## Jbar

barryjyoung said:


> Hello Gentlemen:
> 
> I paid for my Grizzly G0796 in March of 2015. It is scheduled to show up in the Bellingham WA showroom on July 10. Hopefully that delivery date does not get pushed out again. I will pick it up to save $355.00 on shipping. I live 75 miles from the showroom. The other problem with having a large machine delivered besides the added shipping cost is that the trailer truck will not deliver it to your garage if your garage is on an alley like mine is, they deliver it to the street in front of the address. Even if you pay the extra $40 for the lift gate truck it is delivered to the front of the address. So I would have had to rent a trailer to get the machine from the front of the house to the alley anyway. This is why I decided to go pick the machine up at the warehouse. A guy I know with a tow truck is going to lift it off the trailer for me for $40.00.
> 
> I lucked out on the purchase because I also took advantage of Grizzly's 10% off veterans discount. They occasionally have these veterans discounts available. This brought the mill down to an amazing $4275.00 which is the very best price I have seen on a new Bridgeport clone in decades. As WRM and 007 have stated, the mill comes with a DRO that is already installed saving installation labor and expense as well as the expense to buy the DRO itself.  Since the mill will be immediately converted to CNC, the DRO is something I can sell for $400-$500 further lowering there price. I had been looking for a used Bridgeport which are plentiful East of the Mississippi but not very common in the Seattle area. Batting zero on the used mills, my wife suggested I buy a new Grizzly because we have been so happy with our 5 other Grizzly machines. The research began and finally the G9902 came up a winner and the plan was to buy it the moment the income tax refund appeared in the bank account. Every day I would go to the Grizzly website and slobber on the G9902. One day the position of the G9902 on the website changed, what could cause such an event? A new mill being introduced maybe? It was! I saw the G0796 mill on the first day it was shown on the Grizzly website and instantly compared it to the G9902. It was a hands down winner because of the 3HP motor, DRO, the Halogen work light, the snazzy white paint that matches my Grizzly metal lathe but most importantly because of the transmission. One problem for me with the G9902 was the funky transmission. I actually made a trip up to Bellingham to examine the transmission in the head of the mill and have always considered it a weak point. It is not like a Bridgeport, which does not mean it is bad, it just means it is different. When I looked the G9902 over in the showroom the transmission did not shift smoothly like a Bridgeport does. The G0796 does have a Bridgeport type transmission which may or may not be better, but it is very possible that it is indeed better.
> 
> I have also purchased a 1125 oz/in DC servo 4axis kit from Automation Technologies which will be used to convert the G0796 to CNC. These motors are a little more than twice as powerful as most Bridgeport type conversion motors and should do a spectacular job. This will be my second CNC conversion of a Grizzly milling machine. While waiting for the mill, I have been able to get the system up and running in mock up on the workbench. The actual conversion should be cake.
> 
> Another aspect to consider with Grizzly products is the fine customer service and parts availability that come with the mill. If you try to get parts for a Jet mill for example, you will find extremely limited availability stateside. I am not sure about Precision Matthews, but I know Grizzly stocks most of the parts for all their products. When I bought my first Grizzly mill (this will be my third), I found sand in the castings and Grizzly sent me a set of new spindle bearings for free with free shipping. That is pretty good.
> 
> From every angle the Grizzly G0796 looks like the best deal out there to me. Enough so to let Grizzly sit on my money for 5 months. A great mill, a great bargain! There will be a complete write up of the mill itself as well as the CNC conversion on my YouTube channel "the Crusty Old Machinist" and perhaps I will send it in to Home Shop Machinist Magazine as well. This will also cover transporting, unloading and uncrating.
> 
> Barry Young
> CNC Machinist Instructor
> Bates Technical College




Barry, can you tell us why you are going with a converted G0796 vs buying a new CNC machine such as a pcnc 1100 or 770, etc.  ??   Also what CAD/CAM/Controller software will you be using along with the 1125 oz/in DC servo 4axis kit from Automation Technologies??
Appreciate the reference to your Youtube videos.
John


----------



## barryjyoung

Jbar said:


> Barry, can you tell us why you are going with a converted G0796 vs buying a new CNC machine such as a pcnc 1100 or 770, etc.  ??   Also what CAD/CAM/Controller software will you be using along with the 1125 oz/in DC servo 4axis kit from Automation Technologies??
> Appreciate the reference to your Youtube videos.
> John


Hello John:

I have changed my mind. The price of ball screws was ridiculous for a Bridgeport size machine. Instead, I am going to CNC my Grizzly G0704 and keep the G0796 conventional. I already have ball screws for that machine so it will be a close to no dollar conversion. Any parts that are too big to run automatically in the G0704 or run manually in the G0796 can easily be farmed out to my co-worker who has a CNC Bridgeport. I will be using TurboCAD 3D for model development, LazyCAM for toolpathing and Mach3 for controller software with my Gecko Servo drives. Thanks for the comments and questions, keep that coming

Barry


----------



## Jbar

The G0704 seems to be a popular machine to CNC.   My reason for asking is I currently do not own a mill.  I want to buy a mill either dedicated CNC out of the box or do a conversion to CNC.  Although it will initially be for hobby, I also have in the back of my mind using it to start a business when I retire.  If you could comment on the following I and probably others would benefit from your comments:
1. What you estimate it would have cost to CNC the 0796
2. What you estimate it would cost to CNC the 0704 (even though you still own a few parts)?
3. Why you'll go with Mach 3 even though Mach 4 is available?
4. Why do a conversion vs just buying a true CNC machine out of the box.

John.


----------



## barryjyoung

Jbar said:


> The G0704 seems to be a popular machine to CNC.   My reason for asking is I currently do not own a mill.  I want to buy a mill either dedicated CNC out of the box or do a conversion to CNC.  Although it will initially be for hobby, I also have in the back of my mind using it to start a business when I retire.  If you could comment on the following I and probably others would benefit from your comments:
> 1. What you estimate it would have cost to CNC the 0796
> 2. What you estimate it would cost to CNC the 0704 (even though you still own a few parts)?
> 3. Why you'll go with Mach 3 even though Mach 4 is available?
> 4. Why do a conversion vs just buying a true CNC machine out of the box.
> 
> John.



Hi John:

I would be happy to comment on these excellent questions. Now gentlemen, these are merely opinions, no doubt they conflict with someone else's opinions which makes neither opinion correct. Please feel free to give your own opinions in addition to mine. 

1. The cost of the retrofit to CNC for the G0796 I calculate at approximately $6,150. Add to that a computer, real 25 conductor parallel cable, keyboard, mouse and monitor (touch screen preferably) if you do not already have those items. This broken down is $1500 for the Automation Technology CNC kit, $1500 for the X axis ballscrew (and this is losing 1 inch because the ballscrews out there are for 48 inch tables, $1200 for y axis ballscrew, $1900 for the knee (many will not want to CNC their knee), $200 for a yoke. This assumes you can machine all the brackets to install the motors yourself. If you only have one mill, you may have to buy those or take a huge amount of time and several tries taking the machine apart and putting it back together over and over until they are right. Removing the table, saddle and the knee on a Bridgeport clone is not a trivial matter.

2. The cost of the retrofit to CNC for the G0704 I calculate at approximately as high as $2200 and as low as $550 depending on what you want the mill to be able to do. Also add the computer and peripherals as above if you do not already have them. This broken down is as follows: The Automation Technologies kit at the high end $1500 and the low end $500 depending on how much power and speed and control and precision you want at the ball screw. $700 for the G0704 ballscrew kit for all three axes with brackets from Automation Technologies or no additional cost using the original lead screws (An additional $100 would add anti backlash nuts for the ACME screws which actually work great. 

3. Mach3 is more for individual users and I am familiar with it, it is easy to install, easy to run and does what I need it to do. It is also cheaper. I am a cheapskate. Mach4 (what little I know of it) is more for OEM's and propeller heads, I want to make parts not fiddle with a new interface. I can always upgrade later. 

4. Converted CNC's are true CNC's. I cannot buy a dedicated CNC machine of the caliber and ability I want for $3500 which is about what I will have into the G0704 when I am done. I also will have to compromise something in a way I do not want to compromise if I buy a CNC machine already built by someone else. But by far the most important reason for doing it myself is that I will know everything about servicing the machine. If I buy a machine put together by someone else I will have no idea how to repair it when it breaks,,,,and it WILL break. Service calls are horribly expensive and you never know how much it will be until they show up.

Hope that helps John

Barry


----------



## Jbar

barryjyoung said:


> Hi John:
> 
> I would be happy to comment on these excellent questions. Now gentlemen, these are merely opinions, no doubt they conflict with someone else's opinions which makes neither opinion correct. Please feel free to give your own opinions in addition to mine.
> 
> 1. The cost of the retrofit to CNC for the G0796 I calculate at approximately $6,150. Add to that a computer, real 25 conductor parallel cable, keyboard, mouse and monitor (touch screen preferably) if you do not already have those items. This broken down is $1500 for the Automation Technology CNC kit, $1500 for the X axis ballscrew (and this is losing 1 inch because the ballscrews out there are for 48 inch tables, $1200 for y axis ballscrew, $1900 for the knee (many will not want to CNC their knee), $200 for a yoke. This assumes you can machine all the brackets to install the motors yourself. If you only have one mill, you may have to buy those or take a huge amount of time and several tries taking the machine apart and putting it back together over and over until they are right. Removing the table, saddle and the knee on a Bridgeport clone is not a trivial matter.
> 
> 2. The cost of the retrofit to CNC for the G0704 I calculate at approximately as high as $2200 and as low as $550 depending on what you want the mill to be able to do. Also add the computer and peripherals as above if you do not already have them. This broken down is as follows: The Automation Technologies kit at the high end $1500 and the low end $500 depending on how much power and speed and control and precision you want at the ball screw. $700 for the G0704 ballscrew kit for all three axes with brackets from Automation Technologies or no additional cost using the original lead screws (An additional $100 would add anti backlash nuts for the ACME screws which actually work great.
> 
> 3. Mach3 is more for individual users and I am familiar with it, it is easy to install, easy to run and does what I need it to do. It is also cheaper. I am a cheapskate. Mach4 (what little I know of it) is more for OEM's and propeller heads, I want to make parts not fiddle with a new interface. I can always upgrade later.
> 
> 4. Converted CNC's are true CNC's. I cannot buy a dedicated CNC machine of the caliber and ability I want for $3500 which is about what I will have into the G0704 when I am done. I also will have to compromise something in a way I do not want to compromise if I buy a CNC machine already built by someone else. But by far the most important reason for doing it myself is that I will know everything about servicing the machine. If I buy a machine put together by someone else I will have no idea how to repair it when it breaks,,,,and it WILL break. Service calls are horribly expensive and you never know how much it will be until they show up.
> 
> Hope that helps John
> 
> Barry





barryjyoung said:


> Hi John:
> 
> Thanks for the input Barry.
> Regarding Mach 3 vs 4, I was leery of going with 3 since 4 is the 'new' deal, and Im not wanting to adopt an old technology.
> 
> Regarding converted CNC vs buying a dedicated CNC, I total agree with you concept of 'knowing how it's made' and being able to fix issues yourself.
> 
> Seems like the the G0704 is the mill to CNC.  There are tons of online content written on the subject.  However, one thing I've noticed - all the articles, videos, etc are 2-3 years old.  Is the G0704 still the machine to buy with intent of CNCing today??  In other words, it's November 2015; are there newer models out that would be better candidates to CNC ??


----------



## barryjyoung

Hi John:

Yes, all the new mills are candidates for CNC conversion. Consider with the G0704,  everybody and their dog has already learned and presented all the hard lessons people converting all the new mills are about to learn. 

Have fun.

Barry


----------



## chevydyl

I think you should shop around for screws for the big machine, I don't know where you look but a set of ground Hiwin screws for X AND Y AND YOKE is about 1500, I just finished my cnc conversion on an Acer clone, 9x42 and I did the whole thing with brushless AC servos including the machine price for about 3500, using a 200 dollar  BoB from cnc4pc, servos are almost 3hp at the screws  I used Allen Bradley servos and drives, used of course cause normally they are like 2 grand each


----------



## M1200AK

Just wanted to say hello and say that it was this thread that originally led me to this site while searching for information on the Grizzly G0796 mill.  I ended up placing an order for one a month or two ago when Grizzly had the military discount going on and just today I heard from Jennifer at the PA location that my mill has arrived at the Springfield location in Missouri and is awaiting me to pick it up which I won't be able to do till the 18th or 19th of this month due to being on a job assignment at Fort Bragg in NC.

This will be the first mill that I've ever operated, but I'm really looking forward to learning on it.  I purchased a Grizzly G0709 lathe earlier this summer and I'm thinking my next machine purchase will be a horizontal band saw.

I do have a question about the mill...  is the back end of the ram actually able to be used for mounting any attachments?  It appears (in the Grizzly website pictures) that there's some kind of mounting flange on the back end.  What words or phrases would I need to search for to learn more about what attachments would be available?


----------



## barryjyoung

M1200AK said:


> I do have a question about the mill...  is the back end of the ram actually able to be used for mounting any attachments?  It appears (in the Grizzly website pictures) that there's some kind of mounting flange on the back end.  What words or phrases would I need to search for to learn more about what attachments would be available?




There are only two attachments for the back of the ram that I know of, one is a slotting attachment for cutting keyways, the other is a rotary fead attachment that is very rare and is used for circular interpolation of holes manually. No doubt there are other attachments I have never heard of. 

Barry


----------



## M1200AK

Would this be a good clamping kit for the G0796?  I'm currently out of town on a business trip and have been killing time in my hotel room purchasing various accessories from Enco and Amazon for my new mill that I'll finally be able to go pick up at the Springfield store next week after I get home.

http://www.te-co.com/Default.aspx?CategoryID=PG1005&ItemID=20402


----------



## M1200AK

Barry,

  Did you have any trouble using the lifting eye located in the topside of the ram to lift your G0796?  I've noticed from reading through the manual that it says to use a pair of lifting slings slung under the ram on opposite sides of the column.


----------



## barryjyoung

M1200AK said:


> Barry,
> 
> Did you have any trouble using the lifting eye located in the topside of the ram to lift your G0796?  I've noticed from reading through the manual that it says to use a pair of lifting slings slung under the ram on opposite sides of the column.




I had no problem picking it up with a lift ring as you can see if you watch my video series on unloading the machine. Yes, that is the correct clamping kit for the G0796. If it does not fit, send it back.

Barry


----------



## jarhead

was the mill ever converted to CNC, if so is there a link to that process?
Thanks, Joe


----------



## tjm_ar

Interested to know this, too.  But the thread is OLD.  This Grizzly unit is now $9015!!!


----------

